# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  Most Evil Vegetable?

## Lunaire



----------


## Otherside

The carrot. 

It tastes all peppery, the texture is all wrong, it's just...ugh. I don't care if it's raw, cooked or supposed to make you see in the dark, that thing is disgusting.

----------


## Lunaire

> The carrot. 
> 
> It tastes all peppery, the texture is all wrong, it's just...ugh. I don't care if it's raw, cooked or supposed to make you see in the dark, that thing is disgusting.



Really? Wow! I don't think I know anyone else that hates carrots 100% of the time. 

How about carrot cake?

----------


## Otherside

> Really? Wow! I don't think I know anyone else that hates carrots 100% of the time. 
> 
> How about carrot cake?



Ehh, that I can sort of stand but honestly, I'd just avoid it if I could.

----------


## Total Eclipse

Cauliflower  ::  (although I've had some dishes I've liked with it.. plain, for me is the worst veggie).

----------


## Total Eclipse

I don't understand people that hate mushrooms... They are so good.

----------


## Otherside

> I don't understand people that hate mushrooms... They are so good.



Mushroom Stroganoff is so good. Or stuffed mushrooms. Or mushrooms on toast. Anything with mushrooms is cool. 

I don't even have to buy them this time of year half the time, they just pop up the lawn (the edible, safe to eat kind, not the poisonous ones.) 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## L

I love all my veg yummy yum yum

----------


## Otherside

Damnit I really want Mushroom Stroganoff now.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Damnit I really want Mushroom Stroganoff now.



mushroom risotto sounds amazing too.

----------


## Lunaire

> I don't understand people that hate mushrooms... They are so good.



I don't hate mushrooms but I have had plenty that were super slimy and gross! Sometimes the texture really throws me off.

----------


## Otherside

> mushroom risotto sounds amazing too.



It really is. Done right, it's heavenly. Usually try and have it with Porcini Mushrooms rather than Button Mushrooms, although Shittake is quite nice too in a risotto.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> I love all my veg yummy yum yum



What is your least favorite veggie tho?

----------


## L

Maybe iceberg lettuce. but I'd still it, wouldn't choose it.

----------


## fetisha

broccoli is the worst and I heard it makes you fart too.

----------


## Lunaire

> Maybe iceberg lettuce. but I'd still it, wouldn't choose it.



Definitely have a love / hate relationship with iceberg lettuce!

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Definitely have a love / hate relationship with iceberg lettuce!



But it's so junky and good xD

----------


## L

I'd rather kale or Spinach in my salad

----------


## 1

Nonsense..there is no such thing as an evil vegetable

 ̶E̶x̶c̶e̶p̶t̶ ̶o̶l̶i̶v̶e̶s̶ ̶

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Nonsense..there is no such thing as an evil vegetable
> 
>  ̶E̶x̶c̶e̶p̶t̶ ̶o̶l̶i̶v̶e̶s̶ ̶



Black, green, or both?

----------


## 1

Yes!

----------


## Lunaire

> Nonsense..there is no such thing as an evil vegetable
> 
>  ̶E̶x̶c̶e̶p̶t̶ ̶o̶l̶i̶v̶e̶s̶ ̶




Who doesn't like olives?? This thread is blowing my mind!  :confused:

----------


## Member11

> The carrot. 
> 
> It tastes all peppery, the texture is all wrong, it's just...ugh. I don't care if it's raw, cooked or supposed to make you see in the dark, that thing is disgusting.



 :Agreed:  Especially on a sandwich, so wrong...

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Especially on a sandwich, so wrong...



Even cole slaw on sandwich (that normally has carrot in it?)

----------


## Otherside

> Even cole slaw on sandwich (that normally has carrot in it?)



Ughhhh I can't stand coleslaw.

I keep forgetting that they serve coleslaw with pretty much everything in Scotland. And when I'm up there, I keep forgetting to ask them to not include it :/

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

> Even cole slaw on sandwich (that normally has carrot in it?)



I don't eat coleslaw on sandwiches, I just eat it as is with a spoon.

----------


## HoldTheSea

Brussel Sprouts... so foul.

----------


## lethargic nomad

I like brussel sprouts, cauliflower, broccoli, and carrots.  I had brussel sprouts a lot at work, maybe twice a month.  They were well cooked though with lots of oil.  I'm okay with most vegetables.  According to my dad, my mom made her own baby food for me.  No Gerber crap.  All natural with lots of fresh fruits and vegetables.  So maybe that helped.  

Beets, cucumbers, and celery are gross.  Cucumbers are my biggest nemesis since restaurants love to put them in sandwiches and salads.

----------


## Lunaire

> I like brussel sprouts, cauliflower, broccoli, and carrots.  I had brussel sprouts a lot at work, maybe twice a month.  They were well cooked though with lots of oil.  I'm okay with most vegetables.  According to my dad, my mom made her own baby food for me.  No Gerber crap.  All natural with lots of fresh fruits and vegetables.  So maybe that helped.  
> 
> Beets, cucumbers, and celery are gross.  Cucumbers are my biggest nemesis since restaurants love to put them in sandwiches and salads.



Hmmmm. Have you ever had canned beets? They may be more palatable!

(Also love your kitty avatar btw :-P)

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Carrots are the only veggie I cannot stand.

I go to Subway a lot in my effort to eat healthier, and I typically get olives, pickles, tomatoes, sometimes spinach, or jalapenos on a turkey breast sandwich. I can't do carrots, though. And I really don't care for lettuce, either.

----------


## Skippy

I dont think theres a veg i can think of that I dislike.  thats the case with food in general. 
there is very very little I wouldn't eat.

----------


## Ironman

> Carrots are the only veggie I cannot stand.
> 
> I go to Subway a lot in my effort to eat healthier, and I typically get olives, pickles, tomatoes, sometimes spinach, or jalapenos on a turkey breast sandwich. I can't do carrots, though. And I really don't care for lettuce, either.



Carrots and lettuce = rabbit food  :: 

I like them both....and black olives.

For me, beets......they taste like DIRT.  ::(:

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yeah. I can't just eat a salad....not unless I just drown it in salad dressing, and that usually defeats the whole purpose of eating a salad in the first place (calories and fat).

I can eat rabbit food (lettuce) on hamburgers, sometimes. But it has to be a really good, grilled hamburger. So good that I don't notice the salad lmao. So yeah, I want to eat more veggies but it's a love / hate kind of thing. Tbh I really don't like veggies. It's something I make myself eat. Because it's good for you. I guess my mom beat that into me, so much that I still do it today, forty years later.

----------


## sweetful

Cauliflower, I rebuke thee. I mean it. Stay back. I ain't playin' witchu.

----------


## Cuchculan

Sprouts

----------


## Wishie



----------

